#  -
1       
2          
3

----------

1.         ,               ( ,      ).

      .

2.  . ,         .                 .

3.      ( .. )  ,         .    ,        (  ,   
 ,             ..).

----------

> ,        (  ,   
>  ,             ..).


                 .        ?

----------

.
          ,          ,     .      .

----------

